# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Vertical Milling CNC DIY

## emptyhb

Thật không thể tin được! thật là tuyệt vời! Sau một thời gian ấp ủ bấy lâu, cuối cùng dự án làm một con CNC đỉnh của đỉnh của em cũng chính thức khởi công.

I. Thiết kế:


II. Dự kiến:
Hành trình XYZ: 400x300x300
Khối lượng sau khi đã hoàn thành, bao gồm cả khung che chắn: khoảng 1 tấn
4 trục, thay dao bằng cơm.

III. Thống kê vật tư
1. ray: con lăn bản 25
2. vitme: phi 25 bước 5 double nut
3. sắt tấm hàng xóm trồng được
4. Phần điện: ASD20A-C + ASM911A-C
5. Mâm cặp 4 chấu không định tâm, hàng TQ chưa biết chất lượng ra sao
6. Đầu cắt kim loại thương hiệu Japan. Kèm theo nó là 1 con AC Servor 1.5kw làm động cơ kéo.
7. Một số đồ lặt vặt, thiếu đâu bổ sung đó.

IV. Nhật ký
Phần này em sẽ update toàn bộ quá trình làm, các bác cứ từ từ tận hưởng.

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, conga, imechavn, solero, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

nặng 1 tấn cơ à, khiếp thế nhẩy, cũng hóng theo bác học hỏi he, ko biết có bác nào đã làm Cfame mà chạy step cùi không nhĩ, toàn thấy alpha với AC ko ah

----------

zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

THẬT KHÔNG THỂ TIN ĐƯỢC, đỉnh của đỉnh mờ không thấy cái hình nào  :Frown:

----------


## emptyhb

Update ngày 1.

Công việc ngày hôm nay không nhiều, nhưng khá là quan trọng.

Đi sang hàng xóm chơi, vác về được đống sắt vụn như này


Đi về lẩm bảm, cho cái éo gì mà nặng vãi cả đái




Xếp thử vào thì thành ra thế này


Trông không ổn tẹo nào, quyết tâm vác máy mài ra, mất toi cả buổi và được như này

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Gamo, hung1706, mig21, mpvmanh, nhatson, ppgas, solero, taih2, thuannguyen, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## thuannguyen

Thật không thể tin được, toàn sắt dày, bác này đại gia ghê.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Thật không thể tin được, toàn sắt dày, bác này đại gia ghê.


đã bảo nặng 1 tấn mà lị, 1000x 17000k = 17 củ rùi ( đã bao gồm sắt và đồ điện , bái phục )

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em đang hóng xem con sờ-pín AC servo. Bác đầu tư hơi bị kinh cả vật chất lẫn tinh thần ấy nhỉ. Em mà ngồi mài cạnh 1 mớ đó chắc bây giờ tay chân hết hoạt động nổi rồi hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì ứ tin bác empty làm , bác Khoa và bác Tuấn nâng bi chém gió lẫn nhau nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

> em thì ứ tin bác empty làm , bác Khoa và bác Tuấn nâng bi chém gió lẫn nhau nhé.


Bác Nam cứ chém anh anh làm gì, nâng bi đâu phải là tội. Bác cứ chờ xem!  :Wink: )

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe , giỡn thôi , em chờ đợi siêu phẩm của bác xem tiệm cận đến máy mini công nghiệp chưa , có lẽ chỉ thiếu controller công nghiệp nữa là đủ , Empty thử liên lạc với bác Nhat Son tìm hiểu thông tin Mach 4 kèm phần cứng luôn cho nó đúng , em cũng ham lắm nhưng trình chưa tới nên chưa muốn thử mach 4 ra sao. Ngoài ra hỏi bác Gà Con hay cha Nam mập mập gì đó hệ controller chuyên nghiệp của TQ luôn , nghe nói tuyệt vời với giá mười mấy triệu đó, bác thì đủ lực và tài chính đi trước mở màn nhé, em theo sau liền.


Sau này có biết lập trình mastercam ra sao nhớ chỉ lại em nhé , em chỉ biết mỗi artcam cùi mía.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Nam CNC

Dự đoán sắp tới sẽ có màn chạy đua vũ trang cực mạnh về dòng Cframe , bác Empty đã lên 1 cấp dữ dằn , lên ray con lăn , visme bi double nut C2Z , khung thép , bên kia có bác blueocean , còn 1 người cũ không chịu kém cạnh khoac3 , hắn trữ hàng cũng gớm lắm hehehe , em chờ đợi xem.


À em biết 1 chổ bán xốp phun vào nở ra gióng trong mấy dàn lạnh để cách nhiệt cách âm , nó trị tốt cái khoản ồn ào do rung động cộng hưởng do cái khung rỗng , như cái khung đáy này của bác empty , nếu phang be tong vào thì quá tốt còn không phun xốp vào thì nó cũng im re khỏi sợ ồn khi ăn sắt.

Chổ bán thì chợ Dân Sinh ở HCM có bán nhé.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng ước có 1 con cỡ này để gá heo mọi BT40 lên. Mà giờ đang kẹt con lỡ cỡ kia. Có khi em làm xong con H frame khác trước con kia luôn  :Wink: .

@ bác Empty: thực ra nếu không làm ATC thì controller không quan trọng lắm, em thấy Mach 3 là quá đủ rồi (có điều phải kiếm cái máy tính tốt + quản lý cho nó chạy ổn định, không bị nhiễu loạn chập cheng lung tung là ổn). Có khi còn tốt hơn do chạy được nhiều trục  :Big Grin: .

Độ cứng như em thấy có vẻ con spin kia còn thiếu. Em thì em chọn cái spin nào phần quay càng nặng càng tốt (để moment quán tính lớn, khi ăn dao sẽ ít rung hơn). Còn nếu chạy cái này theo em nên lấy 1 con motor spin không đồng bộ của Fanuc hay Mitsu, Yas... cho nó ổn, con ac servo 1.5kw kia theo em để chạy cái khác OK hơn.

Rút kinh nghiệm, giờ làm mấy cái khối này em cũng chọn sắt dày min 16mm trở lên thôi, cho nó đỡ cong vênh.
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Noted topic này để theo dõi. Hứa hẹn lắm đây...

----------


## conga

Híc híc híc! Híc Híc Híc!
emptyhb có dự án làm theo lối tư bản nội địa à, em thấy sợ dần dần, tẩm ngẩm đá chết trâu. :Smile:  cái chị hàng xóm vui tính ghê, đã cắt nát ra mà vẫn lên hình lên dạng được. Bái phục  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Vát được cái mép hàn kia chắc cũng bở hơi, thế bác tính hàn tại gia luôn à, sắt dày kinh luôn.

----------


## emptyhb

> Dự đoán sắp tới sẽ có màn chạy đua vũ trang cực mạnh về dòng Cframe , bác Empty đã lên 1 cấp dữ dằn , lên ray con lăn , visme bi double nut C2Z , khung thép , bên kia có bác blueocean , còn 1 người cũ không chịu kém cạnh khoac3 , hắn trữ hàng cũng gớm lắm hehehe , em chờ đợi xem.
> 
> 
> À em biết 1 chổ bán xốp phun vào nở ra gióng trong mấy dàn lạnh để cách nhiệt cách âm , nó trị tốt cái khoản ồn ào do rung động cộng hưởng do cái khung rỗng , như cái khung đáy này của bác empty , nếu phang be tong vào thì quá tốt còn không phun xốp vào thì nó cũng im re khỏi sợ ồn khi ăn sắt.
> 
> Chổ bán thì chợ Dân Sinh ở HCM có bán nhé.


Vâng, các bác chạy đua cứ chạy, em có tới đâu làm tới đó  :Wink: , sau khi làm xong, kêu đâu em sẽ nhét beton chỗ đó, vừa rẻ vừa sẵn.




> Em cũng ước có 1 con cỡ này để gá heo mọi BT40 lên. Mà giờ đang kẹt con lỡ cỡ kia. Có khi em làm xong con H frame khác trước con kia luôn .
> 
> @ bác Empty: thực ra nếu không làm ATC thì controller không quan trọng lắm, em thấy Mach 3 là quá đủ rồi (có điều phải kiếm cái máy tính tốt + quản lý cho nó chạy ổn định, không bị nhiễu loạn chập cheng lung tung là ổn). Có khi còn tốt hơn do chạy được nhiều trục .
> 
> Độ cứng như em thấy có vẻ con spin kia còn thiếu. Em thì em chọn cái spin nào phần quay càng nặng càng tốt (để moment quán tính lớn, khi ăn dao sẽ ít rung hơn). Còn nếu chạy cái này theo em nên lấy 1 con motor spin không đồng bộ của Fanuc hay Mitsu, Yas... cho nó ổn, con ac servo 1.5kw kia theo em để chạy cái khác OK hơn.
> 
> Rút kinh nghiệm, giờ làm mấy cái khối này em cũng chọn sắt dày min 16mm trở lên thôi, cho nó đỡ cong vênh.
> Thanks.


Về controller em chưa nghĩ tới. Mục đích sử dụng thường ngày cũng chỉ 3 trục thôi. Con spindle này của em cũng yếu, hiện tại đang gắn đầu BT30-C25 max 6000rpm. Nhưng chưa tìm được con nào ngon hơn để thay




> Híc híc híc! Híc Híc Híc!
> emptyhb có dự án làm theo lối tư bản nội địa à, em thấy sợ dần dần, tẩm ngẩm đá chết trâu. cái chị hàng xóm vui tính ghê, đã cắt nát ra mà vẫn lên hình lên dạng được. Bái phục


Cô hàng xóm dễ thương quá, không cưỡng lại được




> Vát được cái mép hàn kia chắc cũng bở hơi, thế bác tính hàn tại gia luôn à, sắt dày kinh luôn.


Cũng may có sựu trợ giúp của con de-walt thần thánh, hậu quả là tai bi ù sau 1 buổi mài.

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục sáng ngày thứ 2.

Cô hàng xóm tốt bụng lại gọi sang chơi, nói chuyện một lúc thì cô ấy lại cho một đống sắt vụn mang về chơi xếp hình.

----------

conga, mig21, ppgas, solero

----------


## Ga con

Theo em cũng không cần vát đâu ạ. Đa số hàn bên trong, để que lớn + dòng lớn 1 chút nó ngấy cũng tốt. Sắt 30mm e hàn que 3.2mm, để dòng ~ 180A hàn thấy ngấu rất tốt rồi.

Mài nhiều quá em sợ tê tay không cưỡng nổi, ù tai thì có cách roài  :Wink: . E đang có con máy nội địa công suất 1.400W, loại chạy không chổi than 200V, mài là hết thuốc nhưng chưa xài, đang định gắn lên máy phay CNC để làm đầu mài  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## conga

Cũng quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm, xếp hình trời nắng miền bắc 39 độ,tráng trứng được ở ngoài zời thế này thì em chịu!
mà cô hàng xóm cắt oxi gas đẹp phết nhỉ, chả thấy xùi mào gà.

----------


## Khoa C3

Mài vát mép khi hàn xong mài đi ... phẳng và đẹp.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Huudong

Thật không thể tin được- thật tuyệt vời, chúc thớt mau có đồ chơi mới !

----------


## Nam CNC

quá hót luôn , nhớ không lầm là NT 30 mà , em còn 1 em 2.2kw 8000rpm nè , AC spindle motor , nặng tầm 18kg , dạng bắt ốc thân chứ không phải mặt bích.

----------


## emptyhb

> quá hót luôn , nhớ không lầm là NT 30 mà , em còn 1 em 2.2kw 8000rpm nè , AC spindle motor , nặng tầm 18kg , dạng bắt ốc thân chứ không phải mặt bích.


Anh nhớ chuẩn, không là mặt bích thì mình làm thêm mặt bích thôi anh.






Còn vụ NT30 với BT30 thì không khác nhau, chỉ khác độ dài thanh ren thôi.

----------


## occutit

Ôi, nhìn topic này lại thấy thương con C ghẻ của mình quá chừng  :Frown: . Khung này 1 tấn thì phải hơn nửa tấn là bê tông mất. He he. 
Đại gia xứ núi có khác. Đầu tư bài bản ghê. Chả bù cho trai nghèo cao nguyên. Có cái bàn 100kg cũng phải bán đi lấy tiền mua gạo với áo mưa. He he.
Số tk của em 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Đà Lạt  :Smile: )

----------


## emptyhb

> Ôi, nhìn topic này lại thấy thương con C ghẻ của mình quá chừng . Khung này 1 tấn thì phải hơn nửa tấn là bê tông mất. He he. 
> Đại gia xứ núi có khác. Đầu tư bài bản ghê. Chả bù cho trai nghèo cao nguyên. Có cái bàn 100kg cũng phải bán đi lấy tiền mua gạo với áo mưa. He he.
> Số tk của em 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Đà Lạt )


Bác này đòi nợ khéo thế! Con này không 1 tấn cũng 900kg  :Wink: , không thèm tính 1kg beton nào.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

> Ôi, nhìn topic này lại thấy thương con C ghẻ của mình quá chừng . Khung này 1 tấn thì phải hơn nửa tấn là bê tông mất. He he. 
> Đại gia xứ núi có khác. Đầu tư bài bản ghê. Chả bù cho trai nghèo cao nguyên. Có cái bàn 100kg cũng phải bán đi lấy tiền mua gạo với *áo mưa*. He he.
> Số tk của em 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Đà Lạt )


Áo mưa này che bên trên hay bên dưới hả bác?

----------


## itanium7000

Bác *emptyhb* dùng thép mác gì thế?

----------


## occutit

Áo mưa thì phải che từ đầu tới chân chứ anh Gà Mờ. 
Bác Đại gia phố núi chớp nhoáng thật. Em đã nhận được tiền. Thanks bác. Nếu nó 1 tấn sắt không thì nó rất cứng.

----------


## solero

Chúc cụ hoàn thành dự án mà không (ít) gặp trở ngại.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác *emptyhb* dùng thép mác gì thế?


Nói thật với bác lúc sang cô hàng xóm "chơi", em cũng có hỏi thép đấy mác gì cô ấy cũng trả lời, mà lúc đấy cô ấy đang ú ớ nên em nghe cũng chả rõ nữa  :Stick Out Tongue: , em cũng không quan tâm (Đang mải làm chuyện khác)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

> Áo mưa thì phải che từ đầu tới chân chứ anh Gà Mờ. 
> Bác Đại gia phố núi chớp nhoáng thật. Em đã nhận được tiền. Thanks bác. Nếu nó 1 tấn sắt không thì nó rất cứng.


Bác này hay đi mưa nên cần rất nhiều áo mưa!

----------


## Gamo

Thế thì em đoán được bác dùng áo mưa gì rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuannguyen

> Nói thật với bác lúc sang cô hàng xóm "chơi", em cũng có hỏi thép đấy mác gì cô ấy cũng trả lời, mà lúc đấy cô ấy đang ú ớ nên em nghe cũng chả rõ nữa , em cũng không quan tâm (Đang mải làm chuyện khác)


Thép này là thép thông thường, thép CT3.

----------


## Huudong

Nay chạy qua chỗ bác Hùng- Ao Đôi, thấy đang rã con máy , bác nào qua hốt cái khung về làm Cframe thì ngon, còn nguyên bệ X,Y,Z luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## cuong

bác huudong ơi! cỡ khoảng nhiêu tiền ta?

----------


## emptyhb

> bác huudong ơi! cỡ khoảng nhiêu tiền ta?


Khi đã ra ra rồi thì chỉ cân ký. 12->15k/kg thậm chí nếu bác khéo mua thì còn rẻ hơn

----------

cuong, nhatson

----------


## Huudong

> bác huudong ơi! cỡ khoảng nhiêu tiền ta?


em cũng không rõ, nhưng còn nguyên cái giàn 3 trục, thấy hành trình cũng khá lớn, ray đã tháo rồi, nhắm chừng nguyên giàn đó khoảng 1200kg, bác mua khéo thì khoảng 12k/1kg, nói chung khảong 15 củ là bác dắt em nó về, bao chuẩn, khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều.

----------

cuong

----------


## emptyhb

Update ngày 3:

Không biết thợ hàn chỗ em hàn có ổn không?








Tiếp tục công việc yêu thích "Xếp hình"

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, imechavn, inhainha, lyakhuong, mig21, mpvmanh, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, solero, Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

em nói thật, em nể cách làm việc và thể hiện của bác, đầy đủ và rỏ ràng ràng, tiếp tục hóng bác...khoái quá rùi, bác hàn que 3,2 máy điện tử hả bác

----------


## emptyhb

Tranh thủ khoe đồ

----------

hung1706, itanium7000, mig21, nhatson, solero

----------


## emptyhb

Update ngày 4.

Bắt đầu tới công đoạn đòi hỏi sự kiên trì. Rất nhiều chi tiết nhỏ. Sáng nay tạm thời chỉ làm được mấy cái chân máy

----------

mig21

----------


## Tuấn

Up thông số cái ray của bác cho bà con thèm chơi  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

> Tranh thủ khoe đồ


3 Cây vitme ngon thế, lấy của bác *Khoa C3* à *emptyhb*?

----------


## Nam CNC

cái nguồn sâu xa xa lắm lắm là từ em hehehe.

----------


## blueocean

Nói thật cái trụ Z e nhìn ko ưa lắm. Cái máy C sắp đến e cắt sắt tấm trước tấm sau loe dưới chân ra luôn, rồi hàn nối thành hộp, giữa chân làm rỗng đút motor vào. Mặt bích bắt xuống bệ dưới 2 bên chỉ tiếp xúc ít thôi, nói chung trông như mấy cái máy công nghiệp, nhìn pro hơn  :Smile: 
Bốn con ốc trên khối bắt ray là bác để căn chỉnh cân bằng ah??

----------


## Khoa C3

Để tấm trước tấm sau rồi thì hàn vào chỗ nào thế nhỉ.

----------


## occutit

Hôm nay buồn buồn quay cái clip bằng điện thoại, check cái bàn máy của Japan xem có chuẩn không  :Frown:  Kết quả hơi bị bất ngờ. 0.001  :Frown:

----------


## emptyhb

> Hôm nay buồn buồn quay cái clip bằng điện thoại, check cái bàn máy của Japan xem có chuẩn không  Kết quả hơi bị bất ngờ. 0.001


Bác này khoe cả eto đây mà  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , em cũng có một cái bàn T, trông không đẹp bằng con của bác, em hi vọng không phải mài lại nó

----------


## emptyhb

> Nói thật cái trụ Z e nhìn ko ưa lắm. Cái máy C sắp đến e cắt sắt tấm trước tấm sau loe dưới chân ra luôn, rồi hàn nối thành hộp, giữa chân làm rỗng đút motor vào. Mặt bích bắt xuống bệ dưới 2 bên chỉ tiếp xúc ít thôi, nói chung trông như mấy cái máy công nghiệp, nhìn pro hơn 
> Bốn con ốc trên khối bắt ray là bác để căn chỉnh cân bằng ah??


Vâng, ốc đó dùng để tăng chỉnh.

Em lại thích kiểu chắc chắn, nhét motor dưới trục Z nhìn mong manh quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

Buồn check cái bàn, check xong ngồi nghĩ mãi không biết máy chuẩn hay bàn chuẩn... lại buồn tiếp.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

> Vâng, ốc đó dùng để tăng chỉnh.


Là sao cụ ? em chưa hỉu vụ này, giải thích cho em với  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Chỉnh cho XY vuông với Z đó anh.

----------


## emptyhb

> Là sao cụ ? em chưa hỉu vụ này, giải thích cho em với


Với 4 con ốc đó giống chân máy thôi bác  :Smile:  thích nghiêng thế nào cũng được

----------


## Tuấn

> Với 4 con ốc đó giống chân máy thôi bác  thích nghiêng thế nào cũng được


4 con ấy em nhìn như ốc M12 vậy bác ? sao chân máy nó bé vậy ? Bác còn cái bệ to đùng bên dưới nữa mà ? em tưởng cái ấy mới là chân máy chứ ạ ?

----------


## emptyhb

> 4 con ấy em nhìn như ốc M12 vậy bác ? sao chân máy nó bé vậy ? Bác còn cái bệ to đùng bên dưới nữa mà ? em tưởng cái ấy mới là chân máy chứ ạ ?


M14 bác ơi. Em bảo nó giống chứ có phải là chân máy đâu.

----------


## blueocean

> Để tấm trước tấm sau rồi thì hàn vào chỗ nào thế nhỉ.


Thì cũng làm như bác chủ nhưng hàn mặt trước trước, rồi đắp tấm sau nào hàn mặt ngoài. 



> 4 con ấy em nhìn như ốc M12 vậy bác ? sao chân máy nó bé vậy ? Bác còn cái bệ to đùng bên dưới nữa mà ? em tưởng cái ấy mới là chân máy chứ ạ ?


E nghĩ cái dưới vẫn là chân, bác ý chỉnh xong rồi hàn chắc, có vẻ trụ Z bác ý cũng làm như vậy.

----------


## emptyhb

Update ngày 5,6

2 ngày chỉ mài và hàn được có từng này

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, conga, hung1706, huyquynhbk, mig21, thucongmynghe79, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

> Thì cũng làm như bác chủ nhưng hàn mặt trước trước, rồi đắp tấm sau nào hàn mặt ngoài.


Mặt lưng khoét vài lỗ tròn, hàn mặt lưng trước rồi hàn tiếp phía trước thì tiện cả đôi đằng.

----------

blueocean

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hàng của bác nhìn mướt mắt quá....phay vuông thế tiền công đắt không bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Mài vuông, ko phải phay đâu cụ.

----------

emptyhb, thucongmynghe79

----------


## emptyhb

> hàng của bác nhìn mướt mắt quá....phay vuông thế tiền công đắt không bác


Part của em phay xong đều mài hết nên mắc lắm bác ơi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## inhainha

CÁi máy của bác hoành tráng quá. Bookmark học hỏi

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu lâu mới update

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, mig21

----------


## Nam CNC

ngồi taro hết cái đám này mông nổi nhọt luôn quá.

----------

hminhtq, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

Vẫn còn rất nhiều lỗ cần taro, bác Nam còn đầu taro không? taro kiểu này mệt quá

----------

hoangkhoiart

----------


## ppgas

> Vẫn còn rất nhiều lỗ cần taro, bác Nam còn đầu taro không? taro kiểu này mệt quá


Thử cái này cho đỡ cực nè bác, 4-5-6-8 li xơi được. Nhớ xịt bôi trơn  :Smile:

----------

emptyhb, linhdt1121

----------


## Nam CNC

đầu taro thì có , nhưng cơ cấu quay dẫn động thì không có , đi kèm tay máy robot linh động đảm bảo luôn vuông góc càng không có , hehehe mua mới china thì 850ÚD , taiwan thì 1300usd , còn chế thì vô chừng , em thấy mua cái khoan từ , chỉnh tốc độ chậm nhất vài trăm vòng 1 phút, loại đầu kẹp đến 20mm  , loại có đảo chiều rồi mua mấy cái đầu gá taro tự trượt khi quá lực ( phi cán 19mm )thì chắc có lí nhất , vừa khoan vừa taro

Còn không tự DIY hết đi , tra google có bản vẽ chế tạo cánh tay luôn , khá dễ , còn dẫn động thì DC chổi than , qua hộp số 1:50 chắc từ từ lết cũng hết .


Tapping arm là tra ra hết.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## terminaterx300

> đầu taro thì có , nhưng cơ cấu quay dẫn động thì không có , đi kèm tay máy robot linh động đảm bảo luôn vuông góc càng không có , hehehe mua mới china thì 850ÚD , taiwan thì 1300usd , còn chế thì vô chừng , em thấy mua cái khoan từ , chỉnh tốc độ chậm nhất vài trăm vòng 1 phút, loại đầu kẹp đến 20mm  , loại có đảo chiều rồi mua mấy cái đầu gá taro tự trượt khi quá lực ( phi cán 19mm )thì chắc có lí nhất , vừa khoan vừa taro
> 
> Còn không tự DIY hết đi , tra google có bản vẽ chế tạo cánh tay luôn , khá dễ , còn dẫn động thì DC chổi than , qua hộp số 1:50 chắc từ từ lết cũng hết .
> 
> 
> Tapping arm là tra ra hết.


trước cha Giang IRF540 chế rồi đó, từ DC motor + harmonic + đầu taro máy cnc

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Tuấn

Ta rô xong phần thit xung quanh chỗ ta rô bị lồi lên khá khá, mặc dù đã sang phanh vát mép. bác chủ chú ý nhá

----------

emptyhb

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ta rô xong phần thit xung quanh chỗ ta rô bị lồi lên khá khá, mặc dù đã sang phanh vát mép. bác chủ chú ý nhá


thì cắm đầu lả vào máy khoan tay, đi ngoáy hồi là đẹp

----------


## Ga con

Ngon nữa là dùng đúng mũi vát mép. Dùng mũi khoan thường nó ra đa cạnh.
Trước lúc taro đã vát sâu chút xíu, vừa tránh ba via vừa dẫn hướng.

Cụ empty có thời gian làm nhanh quá, em không đua kịp rồi nên lặn thôi  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, emptyhb

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thử cái này cho đỡ cực nè bác, 4-5-6-8 li xơi được. Nhớ xịt bôi trơn


Đặt hàng cái đầu túp gắn máy vặn vít bác pa gát nhá

----------

ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

taro thôi mà, có gì đâu dữ vậy mấy anh nhỉ, có bao nhiêu đem hết đây em xử, em thấy việc taro là nhẹ nhàng nhất  :Cool:  kakaka

----------


## blueocean

E thì cứ lỗ to máy khoan từ, lỗ nhỏ máy bắn vít gắn đầu kẹp mũi taro vào là nhanh nhất.
p/s: Hỏi ngoài các bác tý, nếu ko có ray con lăn e dùng thanh trượt 35 thường thì có đủ độ cứng cho máy kt 800x400 ko nhỉ. Đang đau đầu...!

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác tra tải ray rồi so sánh, hỏi vo vậy ai dám phán  :Confused:

----------


## anhcos

> Ngon nữa là dùng đúng mũi vát mép. Dùng mũi khoan thường nó ra đa cạnh.
> Trước lúc taro đã vát sâu chút xíu, vừa tránh ba via vừa dẫn hướng.


Đúng thế bác, dùng mũi khoan nó ra nhiều cạnh, để tìm mua con mũi vát mép mà chưa biết mặt mũi nó thế nào.




> taro thôi mà, có gì đâu dữ vậy mấy anh nhỉ, có bao nhiêu đem hết đây em xử, em thấy việc taro là nhẹ nhàng nhất  kakaka


Hôm nào đưa đồ nhờ em taro nhé, hôm nay ngày của em, đang đợi hú là đi luôn đây.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Có mấy loại, tớ hay dùng loại trong hình đầu tiên hoặc loại trong hình 2:

----------

anhcos, emptyhb

----------


## CBNN

mũi vát lỗ của Mr.L

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, emptyhb

----------


## ppgas

> Đặt hàng cái đầu túp gắn máy vặn vít bác pa gát nhá


Oh, xin lỗi giờ mới đọc cái này. Chỉ còn đủ dùng thôi bác  :Smile: .

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay mới được thêm có bây nhiêu thôi

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Trông thấy sắt dày quá nhỉ bác, lật được nó qua chắc cũng 2 người.

----------


## baoanh

Hic... khung máy quá chắc chắn mà cũng dơn giản...
Xin hỏi chủ thớt cắt sắt bằng CNC oxy gà hay là cắt bằng cơm ?

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đoán là cắt bằng gươm ánh sáng của héc man.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chém gió , cắt oxy già , phay thô , mài tay HAHAHAHA ( máy nó mài điều khiển bằng tay )

----------


## conga

> Chém gió , cắt oxy già , phay thô , mài tay HAHAHAHA ( máy nó mài điều khiển bằng tay )


E tưởng ko phay ko mài mà ngồi lấy giũa rồi giũa... :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác chém ác thế. Cắt oxy-gas bình thường thôi. Mài thì đủ trò, có cả mài tay  :Wink: )

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mai mốt sắp có tiết mục nạo vét xong chất củi lên hỏa thiêu  :Smile: )))

----------


## emptyhb

Máy em đang thiếu máy mài lớn để mài nên chưa hoàn thành được.

Lâu lâu không có việc gì làm, sơn chống gỉ và xếp hình thử chơi.








Hehe, đang rét vớ phải chiếu manh. Buổi trưa đi dạo phố ve chai vấp ngay phải cái bệ gang chuẩn đét. Em vác luôn về làm máy mài

----------


## conga

Nhìn ngon rồi đấý, cái bệ gang nhìn sướng con mắt...HT chắc cũng phải m2 ý nhỉ bác!

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, hành trình nó chỉ 1m thôi. Cảm ơn bác Conga, cái vòi tưới nguội ngon lắm!

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi làm xong con máy bán cái bệ gang lại cho mình nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

> Hehe, hành trình nó chỉ 1m thôi. Cảm ơn bác Conga, cái vòi tưới nguội ngon lắm!


Đợt tới hàng e về e tặng thêm vài thứ nữa cho bác nghịch, cảm biến còn chưa về nên tạm cái thứ đó đã. he he
Cái kia để làm máy mài phí quá, vác lên làm con H tuyệt cú mèo. Đầm khỏi bàn!

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu lâu kéo topic lên không trôi mất.

----------

anhcos, conga, hung1706

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác thợ hàn nào hàn đẹp thế nhỉ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe quá đẹp...cơ mà coi chừng mấy cái lỗ này...nó nhõng nhẽo lắm đấy nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

> Hehe quá đẹp...cơ mà coi chừng mấy cái lỗ này...nó nhõng nhẽo lắm đấy nhá


Nhõng nhẽo là vì răng vậy cụ.

----------


## hung1706

Thông thường em thấy mấy lỗ bắt block trượt này, lúc khoan CNC thì chuẩn rồi, nhưng lúc lắp ốc vào cho đúng hết lỗ thì hơi bị chua, nhích 1 tí hay xiết xuống 1 tí nó vẹo là mấy con kia lệch ngay, chưa kể cái ụ đó mấy chục kg mà canh thì hơi phê hehe. Khoan lỗ lớn hơn 1 tí vd 6 -> 6.5 or 7 thì vừa đẹp, hoặc làm 2 bậc và có chốt định vị thì quá đẹp luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái cục này em làm giúp cụ Tuần từ đầu tới đít luôn: cắt sắt, hàn, phay, khoan, mài. Biết tay này không phải dạng vừa đâu, đồ của hắn mua toàn hàng long lanh nên em cũng phải làm cẩn thận cho nó xứng.



Cái mặt bên kia hàn xong sai 0.3mm, hàn rồi mài luôn không cần phay. 6 cái lỗ kia không có trong bản vẽ, đó là em tự  nghĩ ra đề phòng hắn lên trục A thì 6 lỗ đó gắn luôn cái đài dao tiện vào cho nó máu. Các mặt còn lại và cạnh của mặt bích đều được phay hoặc mài theo mặt đó làm chuẩn, cạnh của mặt bích có khoăn sẵn lỗ bắt tấm định vị ép vào mặt hông của con trượt nên cụ cứ yên tâm ốc bắt vào sẽ vừa hết và mặt bích còn xoay được thoải mái để căn cho spindle vuông với bàn, mặc dù ốc bắt là M6 em khoan lỗ 6.8 thôi  :Big Grin: .

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê quá , hàng hóa của tui trôi dạt vào nhà đại gia không ... hi vọng xài em nó đừng hao quá tội nghiệp.

----------


## emptyhb

> ghê quá , hàng hóa của tui trôi dạt vào nhà đại gia không ... hi vọng xài em nó đừng hao quá tội nghiệp.


Bác Nam yên tâm, máy này nữ sài kỹ  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> Cái cục này em làm giúp cụ Tuần từ đầu tới đít luôn: cắt sắt, hàn, phay, khoan, mài. Biết tay này không phải dạng vừa đâu, đồ của hắn mua toàn hàng long lanh nên em cũng phải làm cẩn thận cho nó xứng.
> 
> 
> 
> Cái mặt bên kia hàn xong sai 0.3mm, hàn rồi mài luôn không cần phay. 6 cái lỗ kia không có trong bản vẽ, đó là em tự  nghĩ ra đề phòng hắn lên trục A thì 6 lỗ đó gắn luôn cái đài dao tiện vào cho nó máu. Các mặt còn lại và cạnh của mặt bích đều được phay hoặc mài theo mặt đó làm chuẩn, cạnh của mặt bích có khoăn sẵn lỗ bắt tấm định vị ép vào mặt hông của con trượt nên cụ cứ yên tâm ốc bắt vào sẽ vừa hết và mặt bích còn xoay được thoải mái để căn cho spindle vuông với bàn, mặc dù ốc bắt là M6 em khoan lỗ 6.8 thôi .


E thấy cái ụ spindle hơi bị ngược (nếu đúng spindle quay hướng như trong hình), theo em thì cái ấy nên quay ngược lại (ít vướng cái bụng hơn).
Sao các bác không hàn gân tăng cứng luôn, liên kết tấm đế và phần thân ít quá.

Xem ra vẫn nhẹ hơn cái của em, cái của em ụ không chưa tính spindle là 58kg (phôi sắt, chưa + que hàn - phần gia công  :Stick Out Tongue: ), thêm cái spindle heo mọi nữa thì 100kg chẵn.

@ bác Hung: không cần phải khoan to ra đâu, chỉ cần khoan chính xác thôi, bắt vào càng dễ và chuẩn  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Lạy hồn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông này level cao quá so sánh với mấy em máy công nghiệp không à , máy này chạy dao ngón chứ không chạy dao quét mặt thì như vậy vẫn là quá cứng quá nặng rồi.


Kết cấu như vậy nếu không vướng thì vẫn ngon , gân chéo như thế nó dịch chuyển bản lề xoay xa hơn nên về độ cứng chống biến dạng nó vẫn ngon hơn kiểu xoay ngược lên vì khi ăn dao có lực xu hướng tác động ngược lên phía tiến dao.

còn gân phía bên hông nếu có luôn thì ngon không có em thấy nó cũng không ảnh hưởng gì vì trước khi món này biến dạng thì cơ cấu ray biến dạng trước nó.

--- Em có thấy qua cái máy của bác gà con này , đúng hàng lực sĩ ấy , nếu máy của bác ấy có ray con lăn nữa thì so sánh với mấy em máy công nghiệp mini cũng không có gì mắc cỡ.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy để hướng như vậy không ảnh hưởng gì, vì cái đầu kẹp dao mới quyết định vướng hay không.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hiện tại cái đầu NT đang thò ra 3mm so với chỗ thấp nhất của cục gá. Nếu quay ngược lại thì con động cơ kéo bắt vào đâu nhỉ?

----------


## Ga con

Không quan trọng lắm ạ, tùy theo thiết kế thôi.
Con C mini của em từ hồi lâu lắm, giờ đang ở trong nhà. Nhìn nó lồi thế chứ gia công vướng tùm lum à (vướng đầu tiên là cái áo chắn coolant phải cắt thấp xuống như hình, nước văng tung tóe)




Giờ thì e làm như này, vì không hẳn chỉ dùng spindle heo này, có khi gắn con cao tốc lên để khắc (đầu thò ra sẽ ngắn hơn cái BT)


Không phải là e không có cơ sở đâu, dạo 1 vòng GG là có, mà em đã quan sát kỹ mấy cái bên xưởng. Trừ khi các bác không làm chắn nước
thì không có vấn đề gì
https://www.google.com/search?q=vmc+...pindle&imgrc=_

PS: con máy em chỉnh 1 chút để dùng được spind heo, giờ thông số như này, vài bộ phận chưa cập nhật nên thực tế còn nặng hơn, mà hành trình có 460x300x270. Trung bình em dành khoảng 5h/tuần vì hông rảnh, tàn tàn từ nay đến tết thế nào cũng xong :Wink: .


Thanks.

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ nào bày em cách làm cái chắn nươc vơi ạ. Em định quây xung quanh, nên để thành cao bao nhiêu thì vừa ạ ? với cái phần cửa mở để gắn phôi vào thì mình nên để rộng bao nhiêu ạ ?

Cái cục thỏi ra bắt spin, trước em làm gân tùm lum, sau nặng quá bỏ đi làm mặt dưới phẳng, 3 mặt còn lại vát chéo để giảm chiều dày tôn xuống, nhẹ được kha khá  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

xưởng anh rộng xây cho nó cái toa lét luôn , tè xuống sàn trôi xuống hầm hút lên tưới tiếp hehehe. 

---Cái vụ tưới nguội văng tung toé cũng nhức đầu lắm anh , nếu được chơi cho nó cái lồng kín như mấy cái máy công nghiệp đởi mới ấy , cho anh chơi 6 vòi phun luôn cũng chẳng sợ

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

> Cụ nào bày em cách làm cái chắn nươc vơi ạ. Em định quây xung quanh, nên để thành cao bao nhiêu thì vừa ạ ? với cái phần cửa mở để gắn phôi vào thì mình nên để rộng bao nhiêu ạ ?
> 
> Cái cục thỏi ra bắt spin, trước em làm gân tùm lum, sau nặng quá bỏ đi làm mặt dưới phẳng, 3 mặt còn lại vát chéo để giảm chiều dày tôn xuống, nhẹ được kha khá


Có 2 kiểu cụ ạ. Một là che hứng nước cho cả máy, bên trong chỉ che kín phần vít me ray trượt. Hai 2 chỉ che phần cái bàn máy thôi.

Kiểu 2 thì dễ làm DIY hơn kiểu 1, và cái bàn máy cũng phải lớn (lớn hơn khổ gia công kha khá). Tùy kích thước mà cụ tính chiều cao thôi. Theo em thì chiều cao ~ 1/2 hành trình Y là tạm được (như em hành trình Y 250mm thì chắn cao 130mm, Y hành trình 300mm thì chắn cao 150mm min).

Còn cửa gắn phôi thì con máy Yoshida bên xưởng anh em họ làm tấm rời, có thể tháo ra lắp vào (như cửa chuồng lợn ấy, 2 bên có rãnh dẫn hướng, thả tấm cửa từ trên xuống). 

Thanks.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, phần bản vẽ chuồng lợn cho em nó thì chưa có nên các bác chứ chém tẹt ga đi, biết đâu em lại có ý tưởng hay hơn.

Về cơ bản thì em chỉ che chắn vitme ray trượt khỏi phoi và coolant thôi. Sẽ làm chuồng bao kín máy, 2 bên hong và phia trước có thể mở được. 

Phần bệ máy sẽ giống như này




Phần chuồng sẽ giống thế này

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## cncnaik

tại sao tôi đang bài mà không được duyệt

----------


## ahdvip

> tại sao tôi đang bài mà không được duyệt


Anh đăng ở đâu, để em coi cho

----------


## Tuấn

> xưởng anh rộng xây cho nó cái toa lét luôn , tè xuống sàn trôi xuống hầm hút lên tưới tiếp hehehe. 
> 
> ---Cái vụ tưới nguội văng tung toé cũng nhức đầu lắm anh , nếu được chơi cho nó cái lồng kín như mấy cái máy công nghiệp đởi mới ấy , cho anh chơi 6 vòi phun luôn cũng chẳng sợ


Em vẽ xong cái chuồng, thấy chiều ngang 3m, nản quá bỏ luôn, lúc nào rảnh em vẽ thử xem quây xung quanh nó có dễ làm hơn không ợ

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay em update thêm được một ít. 

Em nó phải lắp tạm để làm việc lớn xong rồi sẽ được gỡ ra mài tiếp.

# Tập kết


# Lắp ray


# Lên hình


Tạm thời thế đã, tối em update sau

----------

CKD, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

# Ôi thôi do có 1 sự nhầm lẫn không hề nhẹ, mặt bích XY bị khoan lỗ lệch, nên em nó chưa thể lên hình ngay.

Dự định sẽ mất thêm 1 tuần để hàn, phay, mài, khoan lại, và vẫn đang làm nốt mặt bích gắn spindle kéo.

Nhìn từ phía xa thì em nó thế này:



Lại gần 1 chút:


Góc khác



Kết quả trục Z sau khi lắp ray 25 bước 5, cấp C1 thì quay tay nhẹ nhàng. 

Phần điện em đã lắp và test rồi, tuy nhiên do chưa có tủ xịn và máy chưa hoàn thành nên chưa dám khoe, sợ mấy bác chém tơi tả lắm, hẹn các bác 1-2 tuần nữa.

----------

anhcos, CKD, hung1706

----------


## Khoa C3

Z chưa đối trọng chạy F3500 a 2000 êm ru còn sợ gì nữa hử giời.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Chưa ra sản phẩm em vẫn chưa hết sợ bác Khoa à  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

gia tốc 2000 ? em nghĩ bác Tuấn nên bỏ ống heo mua dao là vừa , mấy cái này làm đúng chạy 5000 có sao đâu , chỉ sợ gia tốc cao , dịch chuyển trong khoảng hẹp quá nhanh không kịp ổn định sẽ gây rung và dao gãy cái rốp.

----------

hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

> gia tốc 2000 ? em nghĩ bác Tuấn nên bỏ ống heo mua dao là vừa , mấy cái này làm đúng chạy 5000 có sao đâu , chỉ sợ gia tốc cao , dịch chuyển trong khoảng hẹp quá nhanh không kịp ổn định sẽ gây rung và dao gãy cái rốp.


Bác Nam ơi là bác Nam, em chỉ test xem sức chịu đựng của máy thế nào thôi mà. Làm gì đã cho gia công sản phẩm đâu mà cần tính toán F với cả V.

Độ rung thì theo mắt thường lúc đào chiều Z chưa thấy có  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Chào các bác, hôm nay em update được thêm một chút, sắp xong máy rồi

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

Cảm ơn bác KhoaC3 rất nhiều, đã vất vả những ngày qua  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

con này theo suy nghĩ nếu chạy gia tốc X nhanh thì có khả năng lật vì bàn khá là nặng  :Confused:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác tiện mấy cái nhựa bịt lỗ bắt ray cho nó đỡ hỏng phớt chắn bụi

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác tiện mấy cái nhựa bịt lỗ bắt ray cho nó đỡ hỏng phớt chắn bụi


Anh nào cần mấy cái nút nhựa, kích thước thế nào + số lượng báo em em nhập giúp cho.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Anh nào cần mấy cái nút nhựa, kích thước thế nào + số lượng báo em em nhập giúp cho.


Bác Adhvip nhập giúp em 200 nut cho ray 25, với 100 nut cho ray 20 và 100 nút cho ray 15 với!. Thanks!

----------


## Tuấn

Cây nhựa tròn phi 20 cũng rẻ ạ, hình như là câu 1m giá 10k, tiện oạch cái được 100 nút  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Cây nhựa tròn phi 20 cũng rẻ ạ, hình như là câu 1m giá 10k, tiện oạch cái được 100 nút


Em không có máy tiện bác ơi. Lúc đầu tính đổ silicon vào.

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác Adhvip nhập giúp em 200 nut cho ray 25, với 100 nut cho ray 20 và 100 nút cho ray 15 với!. Thanks!


ok anh, em gửi số lượng đi rồi, có gì mai em báo, biết sớm là em nhập đường máy bay cho anh luôn rồi,phí ship có đâu khoảng 90k/kg. Đợt này em cũng lụm 200 cái cho ray 25 đang về sắp tới.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## ahdvip

em kêu ship cho anh mấy cái nút rồi nhé, về hết bao nhiêu tiền tính sau ^^.

----------


## emptyhb

> em kêu ship cho anh mấy cái nút rồi nhé, về hết bao nhiêu tiền tính sau ^^.


OK Cảm ơn bác Đức nhé

----------


## emptyhb

Máy chạy nhanh quá giờ spindle biết phải làm sao  :Frown: , nhá hàng các bác tí, tối em update video!

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle mau mau nói KhoaC3 lấy cái con nòng dài 20000rpm mà chơi , con đó dao 6mm trở xuống thì vật liệu gì cũng chơi tất , 6 bạc 7xxx khỏi lo nghĩ nhé , giải nhiệt nước , phun sương dầu cho bạc đạn, có luôn đường khí phun sương ra phía đầu để khỏi bám bụi vào bạc đạn luôn, con này đúng hàng công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp luôn nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

> spindle mau mau nói KhoaC3 lấy cái con nòng dài 20000rpm mà chơi , con đó dao 6mm trở xuống thì vật liệu gì cũng chơi tất , 6 bạc 7xxx khỏi lo nghĩ nhé , giải nhiệt nước , phun sương dầu cho bạc đạn, có luôn đường khí phun sương ra phía đầu để khỏi bám bụi vào bạc đạn luôn, con này đúng hàng công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp luôn nhé.


Em biết con hàng này rồi. Cơ bản là Bác Hồ chưa ủng hộ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

Ơ hay...con NT30 to chà bá lửa đâu roài. Con đó mà hông đủ công lực thì con nào chịu đc ta @@

----------


## emptyhb

Con hàng NT thì vẫn y nguyên. Đang lo feedrate máy cao quá, kiếm con spin tận dụng được hết công lực thì ngon. Không phải hạ feedrate xuống.

Nhá hàng các bác vậy thôi chứ chưa có video. Em cũng đang có option 2 rồi, gắn spindle 24k vào phay gỗ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## occutit

> spindle mau mau nói KhoaC3 lấy cái con nòng dài 20000rpm mà chơi , con đó dao 6mm trở xuống thì vật liệu gì cũng chơi tất , 6 bạc 7xxx khỏi lo nghĩ nhé , giải nhiệt nước , phun sương dầu cho bạc đạn, có luôn đường khí phun sương ra phía đầu để khỏi bám bụi vào bạc đạn luôn, con này đúng hàng công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp luôn nhé.


Cũng may là em đã thủ 1 em không thì cũng xót ruột  :Smile: )

----------


## emptyhb

Update video test không tải XY cho các bác hóng.



Quay phim nghiệp dư nên rung quá, lần sau sẽ cố định máy quay tại 1 chỗ.

Motor kéo là ASM911AC và ARM911AC





Cũng test thử độ vuông góc XY, nhưng đây chưa phải là phiên bản hoàn chỉnh nên xin phép dấu kết quả. (số rất nhỏ)

----------

hung1706, itanium7000

----------


## Khoa C3

Sao vẫn chưa lật nhỉ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Sao vẫn chưa lật nhỉ?


Kaka, em mong cái bật lửa kia rung lắm. Hiện tại máy mới đặt bệ không, chưa bắt vít gì.

Hẹn các bác cuối tuần sẽ có video đường phay đầu tiên.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Sao vẫn chưa lật nhỉ?


chưa đủ nhanh để lật  :Cool: 

mà cái kêu kêu là dàn cơ hay là xì tép nhỉ  :Confused: 

nghe khó chịu thật  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Theo tính mò bằng bản vẽ thì a đạt 11k sẽ lật.

----------


## CKD

Step nó kêu du dương thế là đặt trưng đấy ạ, nghe riết rồi thành ghiền ấy chứ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bá đạo thật, gia tốc cao thế lấy bật lửa để so rung là đỉnh của đỉnh, công lực của alpha 911 vãi lúa thiệt

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon để cái hột quẹt trên bàn máy kìa , chống chỉ định 502 khi test nhé ... thường thôi , máy mini của em cũng chạy jog được thế đó , chỉ với ASM66 thôi , nhưng thực tế cắt thì chắc 20% là cùng vì dao xịn tiền đâu mà mua.

----------


## emptyhb

> ngon để cái hột quẹt trên bàn máy kìa , chống chỉ định 502 khi test nhé ... thường thôi , máy mini của em cũng chạy jog được thế đó , chỉ với ASM66 thôi , nhưng thực tế cắt thì chắc 20% là cùng vì dao xịn tiền đâu mà mua.


Bác Nam ơi, đang test rung mà

----------


## solero

Lúc chạy test nghe tiếng nghẹn nghẹn như thế thì vít me hoặc gối đỡ có chút vấn đề rồi.

Máy nặng thế thì V.FIL để thấp thôi để bớt trễ bác nhé!

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

ông solero này chém dữ thiệt , vấn để gì mà vấn đề , bác chạy con lăn và double nut mà không nghe tiếng động khi chuyển động thì có là siêu phàm , tình hình em chưa thấy loại visme dùng đệm nhựa như SHS nên tiếng động như thế là quá chuẩn rồi, còn con lăn thì hình như có đệm nhựa nhưng loại này của bác này lắp ráp vẫn chưa có nên phải nghe chứ.

Ở nhà em dùng SHS nên cải thiện được tiếng động rất tốt , mà nói thiệt chỉ cần 1 tẹo vấn đề thôi thì Anpha báo lỗi ngay khi ở tốc độ 2000rpm , nó còn bao nhiêu moment nữa đâu mà gồng gánh.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> ông solero này chém dữ thiệt , vấn để gì mà vấn đề , bác chạy con lăn và double nut mà không nghe tiếng động khi chuyển động thì có là siêu phàm , tình hình em chưa thấy loại visme dùng đệm nhựa như SHS nên tiếng động như thế là quá chuẩn rồi, còn con lăn thì hình như có đệm nhựa nhưng loại này của bác này lắp ráp vẫn chưa có nên phải nghe chứ.
> 
> Ở nhà em dùng SHS nên cải thiện được tiếng động rất tốt , mà nói thiệt chỉ cần 1 tẹo vấn đề thôi thì Anpha báo lỗi ngay khi ở tốc độ 2000rpm , nó còn bao nhiêu moment nữa đâu mà gồng gánh.


Chắc bác Solero không để ý tốc đọ test lúc cuối.

----------


## racing boy

sao lúc cuối ko chạy bằng alpha sì téc nữa chạy bằng diezen hay sao mà có tiếng ống xả phạch phạch ý

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

> ông solero này chém dữ thiệt , vấn để gì mà vấn đề , bác chạy con lăn và double nut mà không nghe tiếng động khi chuyển động thì có là siêu phàm , tình hình em chưa thấy loại visme dùng đệm nhựa như SHS nên tiếng động như thế là quá chuẩn rồi, còn con lăn thì hình như có đệm nhựa nhưng loại này của bác này lắp ráp vẫn chưa có nên phải nghe chứ.
> 
> Ở nhà em dùng SHS nên cải thiện được tiếng động rất tốt , mà nói thiệt chỉ cần 1 tẹo vấn đề thôi thì Anpha báo lỗi ngay khi ở tốc độ 2000rpm , nó còn bao nhiêu moment nữa đâu mà gồng gánh.


Cụ cao thủ thế đừng cưa sừng làm nghé cứ như troll em ấy nhỉ. 

Các cụ làm việc với vitme nhiều nghe thấy tiếng đó biết là có vấn đề rồi. Tiếng step chuẩn cho dù kêu to hay bé nó kêu rất đều chứ không bị gào... gào... ngắt quãng như thế. 
Em đã từng bị như vậy và tìm ra nguyên nhân là vitme bị cong dù là rất nhỏ.

Cụ Tuấn nên kiếm tra lại vitme (nut), ổ đỡ và khớp nối mềm.

@Cụ Nhatson chạy step và vitme suốt cho chút kinh nghiệm đi.

----------


## nhatson

mọi thứ mượt mà nó chỉ có tiếng ót ét thôi ah



còn trượt kêu thì nó cũng ko dạng gào gào

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ test bằng Mach3 hay bằng gì?
Không dám chắc vì chẵng phải là thánh soi hay thánh nghe.. nên không rỏ cái gì là cái gì.
Nhưng nếu chạy nghe không ngọt ở tốc độ cao thì nguyên nhân có thể do thằng Mach3 không tương thích với phần cứng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác chủ test bằng Mach3 hay bằng gì?
> Không dám chắc vì chẵng phải là thánh soi hay thánh nghe.. nên không rỏ cái gì là cái gì.
> Nhưng nếu chạy nghe không ngọt ở tốc độ cao thì nguyên nhân có thể do thằng Mach3 không tương thích với phần cứng.


Test trên con máy tính ram 128mb, windows xp, chip p4.

Vitme chạy ở tốc độ 2000rpm, chỉ 1 đầu lắp gối. Video test từng dải tốc độ, chứ không chạy fixed 1 tốc độ nào.

Em nghe video bác nhatson test 18m/p với vitme bước 10 cũng gào không kém mà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> Test trên con máy tính ram 128mb, windows xp, chip p4.
> 
> Vitme chạy ở tốc độ 2000rpm, chỉ 1 đầu lắp gối. Video test từng dải tốc độ, chứ không chạy fixed 1 tốc độ nào.
> 
> Em nghe video bác nhatson test 18m/p với vitme bước 10 cũng gào không kém mà


cái của em có cân chỉnh dì đâu, nên nó kêu, so với cái may so ray 1/1000 thì ....
mà tiếng trong clip em thấy okies mà, có điều có cloubling có vẻ hơi bèo so với cái máy

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

em cưa sừng làm gì nhỉ , tốc độ 2000rpm , visme có vấn đề gây rung tức thì , việc gào hay không gào hỏi cái động cơ bước ấy , 911 chỉnh current ở mức cao , chạy 2000rpm xem nó hú hay không biết liền. Bác Kem đem AC servo gắn vào sẽ biết .

Visme đây và trượt là thế hệ cũ nên không có lớp đệm giữa những viên bi và đũa nên va chạm cơ khi khi chạy tốc độ cao là phải có tiếng động thôi , còn gào ngắt quãng thì bác kem chịu khó để ý khi test chạy nhiều dãi tốc độ khác nhau.

Clip nhatson đưa lên test , ở clip 1 với tốc đó và đảo chiều tiếng động ấy chắc chắn do cơ khí chiếm phần nhiều hơn là step. Còn clip 2 khỏi bàn cải , khung nhôm , visme đởi cũ không có lớp đệm kết hợp mấy em trượt tròn và tốc độ cao như thế thì nếu êm ái chắc bác nhất sơn tắt tiếng luôn quá

----------


## solero

Em chỉ khuyên cụ chủ là kiểm tra lại Vitme, Gối đỡ hoặc khớp nối để tốt cho bác ấy thôi mà.

Các cụ nên nge lúc chạy nhanh (2:10) và lúc chạy chậm (2:24). Nếu tai các cụ còn thính và loa đủ to thì các cụ sẽ thấy tiếng gào gào ngắt quãng đó nó có tần số xuất hiện tỉ lệ thuận với tốc độ quay của vít me.

@ cụ Nam: Em có nói gì đến step hay alpha hay trượt gì đâu nhỉ. Cụ không hiểu câu trả lời của em hay sao mà cứ phát biểu như phun mưa vào mặt em thế ?

Em bảo cái tiếng gào gào ngắt quãng chứ không phải tiếng hệ cơ và step kêu đều đều. Kêu đều đều phải kêu như video thứ 2 của cụ Nhatson ấy. 

Còn Step hay servo vào hệ cơ thì kêu như nhau thôi. Servo Mitsubishi J2S-40A với hệ cơ Japan THK cũ của em test nó gào như này đây:

----------


## Ga con

Hôm qua em có xem sơ qua. Nghe bác Kem nói thế em mới cắm tai nghe mở lại xem sao thì đúng là có tiếng lạ lạ thật.

Cơ bản 1 phần là con lăn nó ồn hơn bi nhiều lần rồi, nhưng xem lẫn trong đó có tiếng kêu không liên tục giống như vít me có vấn đề (1 là bị cong, 2 là bị dồn bi không đều nên kêu theo chu kỳ).

Cũng có thể là do cộng hưởng hoặc bộ điều khiển xuất xung không đều vì chỉ nghe tiếng lạ ở một vài dải tốc độ khá cao thôi.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

lí do tiếng kêu ấy là visme Y không có ổ bi đỡ ở phía cuối nên ít nhiều cũng quơ tạo âm thanh theo chu kì đầu cuối , còn trục X không biết có ổ đỡ cuối không thì không biết...

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hôm qua em có xem sơ qua. Nghe bác Kem nói thế em mới cắm tai nghe mở lại xem sao thì đúng là có tiếng lạ lạ thật.
> 
> Cơ bản 1 phần là con lăn nó ồn hơn bi nhiều lần rồi, nhưng xem lẫn trong đó có tiếng kêu không liên tục giống như vít me có vấn đề (1 là bị cong, 2 là bị dồn bi không đều nên kêu theo chu kỳ).
> 
> Cũng có thể là do cộng hưởng hoặc bộ điều khiển xuất xung không đều vì chỉ nghe tiếng lạ ở một vài dải tốc độ khá cao thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


ray thì đảm bảo vì hàng brandnew, êm lém, roller ko ồn hơi ball đến mức đó đâu. còn vitme thì hên xui vò hàng cnc,

thực tế nếu gia công chính xác thì lấy tay đẩy thì bàn cũng đủ chạy êm ái  :Cool:

----------


## itanium7000

Nếu gia công không chính xác thì đai ốc và 2 bạc đạn của vitme sẽ bị chịu tải cục bộ hoặc là bị đè xuống hoặc là bị kéo lên, như vậy có thể kêu và hú không các bác? Chỉ sợ sớm toi mất cái vitme nếu xảy ra trường hợp như thế.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khá tôt rùi.

Cái tiếng "xình xịch" như xe lửa ấy mới là vấn đề.
Có thể do vitme cong, dồn bi, hoặc gia công đầu trục không chuẩn lắm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Trời mưa quanh quẩn ở nhà, buồn tình làm cái cờ líp

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, hungdn, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cụ dùng cái CAM nào mà hay thế? MasterCAM à?
Không nhẽ phải từ bỏ SolidCAM sang dùng MasterCAM nhỉ? Thử xuất kiểu spiral hay trochoidal hoài mà đường dao chẵng vừa ý.

----------


## Khoa C3

Báo cáo em dùng Mastercam X8

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cụ dùng cái CAM nào mà hay thế? MasterCAM à?
> Không nhẽ phải từ bỏ SolidCAM sang dùng MasterCAM nhỉ? Thử xuất kiểu spiral hay trochoidal hoài mà đường dao chẵng vừa ý.


hình như thằng CAM nào mạnh mạnh đều có cả, chắc tại cụ chưa đi sâu vào quần chúng nó thôi  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

Ăn kiểu như clip trên có lợi ích gì hả các cụ, giải nghĩa dùm cho nó thông tí?

----------


## emptyhb

Thêm video tiếng hệ cơ chạy, các bác bật to loa lên tí, điện thoại cùi nên thu âm hơi kém




@anhcos: bác gút gồ peel mill là ra nhiều kết quả mà  :Stick Out Tongue: , em chưa tìm hiểu nên chỉ trả lời bác được thế thôi

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

SolidCAM 2010 có trò trochoidal nhưng không được hay lắm... nó chưa cân bằng được chế độ ăn dao trên suốt tiến trình.
Nó cũng đã có modun HSM nhưng tool path vẫn không ngon lắm.
Nên chán  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

sloidcam có mà anh CKD

----------


## nhatson

> Ăn kiểu như clip trên có lợi ích gì hả các cụ, giải nghĩa dùm cho nó thông tí?


em gúc được cái này

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ăn kiểu như clip trên có lợi ích gì hả các cụ, giải nghĩa dùm cho nó thông tí?


thường lượng cắt gọt sẽ cao hơn kiểu truyền thống, tốc độ gia công cao hơn
muốn chạy kiểu này thì máy phải cứng vững, các máy yếu yếu, khung lẫn spindle yếu khó chạy dc kiểu này

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## CKD

SolidCAM 2012 trở đi mới có iMachining, trung thành với CAM2010 nên chẵng có  :Smile: 
CAM2010 có trochoidal chạy contour cũng tạm Ok, nhưng chạy pocket chuối lắm. HSM cũng chưa có mượt được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> SolidCAM 2012 trở đi mới có iMachining, trung thành với CAM2010 nên chẵng có 
> CAM2010 có trochoidal chạy contour cũng tạm Ok, nhưng chạy pocket chuối lắm. HSM cũng chưa có mượt được.


trực ra cũng có thể manual cái trò này bằng các công cụ cơ bản.
đục 1 lỗ bằng ramp-down contour
chạy contour helix bên trong có điểm bắt đầu trong cái lỗ đã đục với 1 step-down = Z nãy đục lỗ, step-over ít lại tùy vào đường kính dao,tầm 5-10%

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> thường lượng cắt gọt sẽ cao hơn kiểu truyền thống, tốc độ gia công cao hơn
> muốn chạy kiểu này thì máy phải cứng vững, các máy yếu yếu, khung lẫn spindle yếu khó chạy dc kiểu này


em nghĩ cái quan trọng là nó tự tính toán chip cut khi bề mặt dao chạm phôi nhiều <> công suất cắt ổn định <> mình có thể lựa chọn chế độ cắt nặng nhất mà ko sợ overload, cái quan trọng là tốc độ spinle và tốc độ feadrate của máy

như mô tả này của delcam, khi ăn vào góc, chip cut được điểu chỉnh để ko quá tải spindle load 0:47

----------

anhcos, hungdn

----------


## nhatson

em mô phỏng với featurecam cùng 1 dao, với 2 chiến lược spiral và votex

spiral công suất cắt lớn hơn, đặc biệt công suất cắt hơi gắt, nhìu đỉnh nhọn > theo suy nghĩ của em các đỉnh này sẽ tạo ra rung động 


với chiến lược votex, công suất cắt thấp hơn, và dịu hơn > ít rung động va đập hơn

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng chạy thử kiểu này rồi. Với nhôm hay phi kim thì OK, chạy sắt thì kết quả thực tế: tốn tiền hơn kiểu chạy truyền thống  :Big Grin: , vì các lý do sau (em chạy với dao carbide Taiwan made in CN):

- Mòn cả con dao, không có đồ mài me nên phải bỏ luôn. Nếu có mài thì bù dao mệt mỏi, không mài thì máy nó gầm ớn quá.
- Tốn tiền mua dao (loại dao me cắt dài đắt hơn loại ngắn kha khá), và khó tận dụng lại dao cũ đã mòn phân nửa. Nếu dùng lại loại dao này -> quay về kiểu truyềntho6ng11.
- Chạy nhanh thì giá thành gia công thấp hơn (tính theo giờ gia công mà  :Big Grin: ) => lỗ hơn (cái này nói cho vui thôi, thực tế thỉnh thoảng em mới gặp kiểu tính tiền theo giờ  :Big Grin: ).

Mà chạy thì nhìn sướng thật.

P/S: mấy bố quảng cáo CAM với dao cứ cho chạy kiểu này chứ thực tế mấy món cứng cứng em phải dùng dao phá thô (loại dao răng) để phá trước, chạy kiểu này tiền dao chịu không thấu, đặc biệt là chạy inox không phá thô không được (tiền dao không bù nổi giá gia công).

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cụ Ga con nói quá đúng.
Chạy nhôm hay phi kim nó mềm mềm dễ xơi nên tìm hiểu & cố vận dụng. Cái lỗi lớn nhất kiểu truyền thống là chạy rãnh sâu nó cứ hay dính phôi, phải xịt dữ lắm nó mới ok. Chạy kiểu này thấy khã quan hơn.

Ngoài ra em cũng chịu chơi lắm.. hay chạy tấm mà cắt sâu gần bằng dài me dao 15-20-30mm, cũng chẵng có máy mài. Máy cũng không được cân chỉnh Z thật chuẩn nên kiểu gì nó cũng ăn mặt bên dao tí xíu. Công suất spindle nhỏ, chạy dao nhỏ, dao nhỏ nên giá cũng nhỏ nên thay dao mới hoài. Định áp dụng thử phương pháp chạy dao này xem có hiệu quả hơn không?.

Chạy theo mấy thằng hãng quảng cáo.. chắc nước ngoài ứng dụng được vì chi phí thời gian nó cao hơn tiền dao  :Smile: , ở mình,,, làm cả ngày tiền công chưa mua được con dao xịn  :Frown: . Nên khi mua được thì phải cố mà tận dụng.. mài mài cho tới cán mới thôi. Do đó chỉ dám chạy mặt đầu thôi.

Lúc trước hay thuê gia công khuôn. Không biết nhiều đơn vị khác thế nào, chứ những đơn vị em hay thuê nó chạy cũng kinh lắm.. phá thô mà chơi mấy con dao.. từ to rồi nhỏ, nhỏ dần. Khúc cuối mới chơi dao cầu chạy tinh. Giai đoạn phá thô thấy hiếm khi tụi nó chạy dao mới.. toàn dao mài lại rồi không.

----------


## Ga con

Bên xưởng mấy anh em em cũng thế ạ.

Phá thô thì có con dao thô cực kỳ lợi hại, nhìn mòn lẵn thế mà gặm sắt, inox cứ ngọt xớt (thép gió ngoại thôi, hợp kim không hơn thép gió trong trường hợp này, đặc biệt nếu không phải dao phá thô thì hiếm dao thép gió nào chơi nổi inox), xong mới phay tinh lại.

P/S bác KhoaC3: đang chạy motor gì kéo cái NT30 thế bác.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Cụ dùng cái CAM nào mà hay thế? MasterCAM à?
> Không nhẽ phải từ bỏ SolidCAM sang dùng MasterCAM nhỉ? Thử xuất kiểu spiral hay trochoidal hoài mà đường dao chẵng vừa ý.


Với yêu cầu cắt gọt cao, tận dụng dao cụ cũ, e đề kiểu plunge milling, chỉ phải mài mặt đầu nhiều thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

em post lại hình
spiral


vortex

----------


## Khoa C3

> P/S bác KhoaC3: đang chạy motor gì kéo cái NT30 thế bác.
> 
> Thanks.




Việc mòn cả con dao thì em ít gặp, bác coi lại quan hệ F vs S đã ngon chưa.

Em hay chạy kiểu này vì:
- Tiết kiệm thời gian
- Bền dao
- Êm máy.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông đó mua nhầm dao bị quảng cáo quá lố rồi hehehe.


CMTec của Tùng Ngũ kim chẳng ngon tí nào, XCT hay ZHY Liên Hưng càng kém hơn , NTN của Hà Ký còn kém bạo tàng hehehe. Có vài loại giá cao hơn nhưng hiệu quả hơn nhiều, tuổi thọ và me dao rất bén , nếu so sánh em nghĩ nó phải có năng suất gấp 3-5 lần những loại kia. Nhớ chú ý độ cứng của dao hợp kim , nó ăn được cái gì , em mua dao bên cẩm kí người ta cho luôn catalogue kèm theo.

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Dao hợp kim chưa chắc đã hơn dao HSS à nhe.. tùy vật liệu, tùy tốc độ spindle, tùy tưới nguội mà chọn mới được.
Mấy ông thợ chuyên gia công cnc bảo HSS là ngon nhất, rẻ, bén, cắt đẹp.

----------


## nhatson

> Dao hợp kim chưa chắc đã hơn dao HSS à nhe.. tùy vật liệu, tùy tốc độ spindle, tùy tưới nguội mà chọn mới được.
> Mấy ông thợ chuyên gia công cnc bảo HSS là ngon nhất, rẻ, bén, cắt đẹp.


hss japan có khả năng hơn cacbit tung của  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Hôm trước ku Nam đưa mấy cây dao CMTech, cắt có cục nhôm đi luôn 2 cây (kẹt dao bất ngờ không lường trước được, mà dao giòn quá).

Giờ dùng toàn hàng bãi cũ thôi anh, mấy cây mới toàn dùng phay nhôm + phi kim (mua thép gió CN cũng được  :Big Grin: ).

Giá hàng bãi ngày càng mắc, sắp bằng TW mới rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm trước ku Nam đưa mấy cây dao CMTech, cắt có cục nhôm đi luôn 2 cây (kẹt dao bất ngờ không lường trước được, mà dao giòn quá).
> 
> Giờ dùng toàn hàng bãi cũ thôi anh, mấy cây mới toàn dùng phay nhôm + phi kim (mua thép gió CN cũng được ).
> 
> Giá hàng bãi ngày càng mắc, sắp bằng TW mới rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


đồ cũ mắc, mới có cơ hội cho đồ mới chứ cụ  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hôm trước ku Nam đưa mấy cây dao CMTech, cắt có cục nhôm đi luôn 2 cây (kẹt dao bất ngờ không lường trước được, mà dao giòn quá).
> 
> Giờ dùng toàn hàng bãi cũ thôi anh, mấy cây mới toàn dùng phay nhôm + phi kim (mua thép gió CN cũng được ).
> 
> Giá hàng bãi ngày càng mắc, sắp bằng TW mới rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


hem phải CMTech mà 1 cây của LV666 với 1 cây của Tigerspeed, hàng đài loan cả

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

em thử với vortex và nhôm, năng suất chưa tính, có điều âm thanh nó đều hơn, ít ồn khi vào góc như gia công truyền thống

----------

anhcos, emptyhb, Ga con

----------


## Ga con

> hem phải CMTech mà 1 cây của LV666 với 1 cây của Tigerspeed, hàng đài loan cả


Anh nhầm, bản thân toàn mua CMtech còn cây của e là LV, cây cọp thì chưa xài lần nào.

CMtech mềm hơn, mau mòn hơn, LV thì cứng nhưng giòn.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

dồ china em nghĩ độ dồng đều ko cao, em dùng thử cmtech chỗ tùng kí/ sdk cẩm kí thấy tỉ lệ out của sdk thấp hơn, cũng có thể là do phong thủy em hợp bên cẩm kí hơn 

sdk cẩm ký

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ chơi sang vãi, em toàn rình mò dao cũ thôi.

----------


## Ga con

> dồ china em nghĩ độ dồng đều ko cao, em dùng thử cmtech chỗ tùng kí/ sdk cẩm kí thấy tỉ lệ out của sdk thấp hơn, cũng có thể là do phong thủy em hợp bên cẩm kí hơn


Em hông rõ cụ đo bằng gì nhưng dao hợp kim em mua đo bằng panme Mitutoyo 0.01mm không lệch vạch nào. Dao thép gió thì lâu lắm mới có cây lệch (em đo ngay cán dao thôi).
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em hông rõ cụ đo bằng gì nhưng dao hợp kim em mua đo bằng panme Mitutoyo 0.01mm không lệch vạch nào. Dao thép gió thì lâu lắm mới có cây lệch (em đo ngay cán dao thôi).
> Thanks.


ý em là đồng đều về vật liệu ấy ah

----------


## Khoa C3

Đồng xu đầu tiên ẻm nó kiếm được

----------

anhcos, anlongan, buithonamk42, emptyhb, Ga con, hungdn, itanium7000, Nam CNC, nhatson, occutit, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Khổ thân em nó, chưa lớn đã bị ép làm việc rồi  :Frown:

----------


## conga

Bác KhoaC3 cho e hỏi bác dùng mũi gì để khắc được như vâậy? và e muốn khắc chữ lên đồng kiểu như khắc dấu đồng thì nên dùng mũi loại gì, đường kính, góc mũi ra sao? Tốc độ Spin là bn để không bị cháy mũi!

----------


## Khoa C3

Em dùng dao khắc gỗ cán 4 V30 0,3 thôi. trong cờl líp F900 S4500, step over 0.05, per pass 0.2

----------

conga

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu không có gì cập nhật, update thêm đồ chơi cho em nó. Đầu BT40

----------


## Letungquang

> Lâu không có gì cập nhật, update thêm đồ chơi cho em nó. Đầu BT40


em hỏi ké tí bác . đầu BT kéo bằng dây đai hay sao bác?

----------


## solero

Mang hàng lạnh lên HB lại được mang quà từ HB về ka ka.

----------


## emptyhb

> Mang hàng lạnh lên HB lại được mang quà từ HB về ka ka. 
> Đính kèm 14683


Kaka, bác này làm dự án ngay gần nhà. Tiếc là dự án chưa xong nên chưa được khao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Khoa C3

Tũng quẫn làm liều, em vác cái cục của nợ này lên phay



SKD11 đã tôi cứng(58-60 HRC)

----------

anhcos, emptyhb, Ga con, TLP, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Tiếp tục làm liều

----------


## truongkiet

Phay nổi hả

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì trót phay rồi.

----------


## truongkiet

Rồi con dao có làm sao ko

----------


## emptyhb

> Rồi con dao có làm sao ko


Dao mà làm sao thì bác Khoa không làm liều lần 2 đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Nói làm làm liều cho vui, chứ mấy cái chày đột dập này em làm hàng ngày ấy mà: lấy skd đi tôi tới HRC 60-62 --> về cắt dây --> phay, khoan lỗ các kiểu.

----------


## hung1706

> Rồi con dao có làm sao ko


Hehe tiếp nối câu hỏi của bác
Rồi cái máy có bị làm sao không ?  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái cạnh bóng loáng không tỳ vết thế kia em nghĩ chắc nó sẽ bị hành hạ tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

Bác cho e chiêm ngưỡng con dao của bác được ko ah

----------


## Khoa C3

Dao và mũi khoan:

----------


## hung1706

Em hay xài mấy con hàng lụm này...xài tạm cũng dc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Có ai thích chơi trò đau tim này cùng em hông  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Nhìn cái đầu C25 mà đau tim  :Frown: , mà hôm nay nghe tiếng dao như kiểu bị cùn đi rồi thì phải

----------


## hung1706

Hình như là tiếng đá dao thì phải  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ga con

> Dao và mũi khoan:


Con dao mạ TiN thứ 2 từ trên xuống là loại chuyên gia công độ cứng cao (60HRC OK), cây này trước em dùng rồi, sau đó gãy đem Mr. Nam mài dao khắc. Cây số 5 không rõ, cây còn lại loại thường mà ta  :Big Grin: .

Gia công mấy món cứng nó kêu hơi nhức đầu.

Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

cho mình khoe cái cục sét Z mới DIY cái /: :Smile:  đơn giản được việc rẻ tiền

----------


## Khoa C3

Dẹo cổ rồi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

công nghệ khuôn giày dép tiến bộ rất xa rồi , bác Hoahong nghiên cứu công nghệ đúc đi , chứ chạy khuôn trực tiếp này là tình thế thôi , chứ đặt cái thứ 2 là chạy lần 2 à . 

khuôn này là giày văn phòng , ép nhựa PVC hay cao su vậy bác hoahong ? nếu ép cao su khuôn nhôm nhanh hỏng lắm.

----------


## hoahong102

Dir bác Nam minato
tớ làm ra đế cao su luôn,Đang tập chạy khuôn(bộ đầu tiên, chạy hoa văn nhỏ xíu đang chưa lên hình),mới mua máy fanuc 18m mà chạy 3 trục đồng thời tolaren 0.01 chi được 10-30% F 
nhôm 6061 vẫn chạy chạy tốt mà, đúc tốn tiền lắm phải chạy khuôn gỗ máy 4 trục đồng thời rồi dem đi đúc xong lại làm nguội
ah vừa thấy quảng cáo của minato trên FB group leather handmade

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao hắn có tên là Minato vậy bác?  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mày không hỏi tao mà đi hỏi người ta ??? bó cánh luôn ( gà làm gì có tay )


mà em cũng tự hỏi , em có biết cái mẹ gì phây búc đâu mà sao mấy bác biết em có liên quan minato ta ?

----------


## Ga con

> Dir bác Nam minato
> tớ làm ra đế cao su luôn,Đang tập chạy khuôn(bộ đầu tiên, chạy hoa văn nhỏ xíu đang chưa lên hình),mới mua máy fanuc 18m mà chạy 3 trục đồng thời tolaren 0.01 chi được 10-30% F 
> nhôm 6061 vẫn chạy chạy tốt mà, đúc tốn tiền lắm phải chạy khuôn gỗ máy 4 trục đồng thời rồi dem đi đúc xong lại làm nguội
> ah vừa thấy quảng cáo của minato trên FB group leather handmade


Mấy bộ điều khiển cũ cũ nó không chạy nội suy 3 trục đồng thời tốc độ cao được. Do đó người làm CAM cần tối ưu trong lúc lập trình, tránh  máy chạy không nổi. Như cái Yoshida 10M bên xưởng, nội suy 3 trục chắc chỉ chạy được max 300mm/p thôi, chậm như rùa bò còn mòn dao.

Nhôm 6061 làm cao su nó rỗ nhanh lắm bác, nếu mua được loại nhôm vỏ xe bọc thép thì OK hơn (cái này là Dura, tương đương nhôm 7075, hồi trước em hay mua được nhưng dày nhất chỉ 40-42mm thôi), không thì phải làm bằng thau.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos

----------


## hoahong102

> Mấy bộ điều khiển cũ cũ nó không chạy nội suy 3 trục đồng thời tốc độ cao được. Do đó người làm CAM cần tối ưu trong lúc lập trình, tránh  máy chạy không nổi. Như cái Yoshida 10M bên xưởng, nội suy 3 trục chắc chỉ chạy được max 300mm/p thôi, chậm như rùa bò còn mòn dao.
> 
> Nhôm 6061 làm cao su nó rỗ nhanh lắm bác, nếu mua được loại nhôm vỏ xe bọc thép thì OK hơn (cái này là Dura, tương đương nhôm 7075, hồi trước em hay mua được nhưng dày nhất chỉ 40-42mm thôi), không thì phải làm bằng thau.
> 
> Thanks.


em khắc phục bằng cách LÀM MỘT BỘ VỎ SẮT CHO KHUÔN,
bác mà thấy cái Dura này ai bán ới em tiếng, em cần loại 30-40 là ok rồi 15 cũng cần, ai lại làm khuôn bằng đồng đắt cắt cổ :d

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gà Con nói cái nhôm đó là "nhôm xe tăng" cái từ anh em trong Sài Gòn hay dùng, bác ấy cũng nói nó tương đương 7075 , thế thì bác cứ chơi 7075 cho nó đúng hiệu , nhưng nghe đâu nó cũng mắc lắm chứ chẳng rẻ.

Việc bác Hoahong cho cái khung thép là giúp khuôn hạn chế chạy mặt khuôn thôi , vì nhôm mềm , chơi chốt luôn thì thời gian ngắn nhôm biến dạng chốt khuôn dịch chuyển liền. Em thấy đa số khuôn nhôm dùng cho vật liệu nhựa PVC , PR, PU, EVA  thôi chứ cao su ít làm , ngày xưa làm nhiều vì cái công nghệ thời ấy lạc hậu quá nên chọn nhôm cho dễ đó mà.... Bác hoahong thấy hãng xưởng ép đế cao su thì mới biết điều kiện khắc nghiệt thế nào , nhôm chỉ dành cho số lượng nhỏ , thời gian gia công nhanh thôi , em nghĩ 500 đôi mỗi khuôn là phải đi sửa chữa rồi.

cách đây cũng chục năm , có tham khảo cái khuôn nhôm của italia làm , dù là nhôm nhưng bề mặt đã cường hoá nên chất lượng vô địch , còn nhôm nguyên liệu lúc đó không biết nó là loại gì , chắc cũng là 7075 thôi.

----------

hoahong102

----------


## Ga con

> Bác Gà Con nói cái nhôm đó là "nhôm xe tăng" cái từ anh em trong Sài Gòn hay dùng, bác ấy cũng nói nó tương đương 7075 , thế thì bác cứ chơi 7075 cho nó đúng hiệu , nhưng nghe đâu nó cũng mắc lắm chứ chẳng rẻ.
> 
> Việc bác Hoahong cho cái khung thép là giúp khuôn hạn chế chạy mặt khuôn thôi , vì nhôm mềm , chơi chốt luôn thì thời gian ngắn nhôm biến dạng chốt khuôn dịch chuyển liền. Em thấy đa số khuôn nhôm dùng cho vật liệu nhựa PVC , PR, PU, EVA  thôi chứ cao su ít làm , ngày xưa làm nhiều vì cái công nghệ thời ấy lạc hậu quá nên chọn nhôm cho dễ đó mà.... Bác hoahong thấy hãng xưởng ép đế cao su thì mới biết điều kiện khắc nghiệt thế nào , nhôm chỉ dành cho số lượng nhỏ , thời gian gia công nhanh thôi , em nghĩ 500 đôi mỗi khuôn là phải đi sửa chữa rồi.
> 
> cách đây cũng chục năm , có tham khảo cái khuôn nhôm của italia làm , dù là nhôm nhưng bề mặt đã cường hoá nên chất lượng vô địch , còn nhôm nguyên liệu lúc đó không biết nó là loại gì , chắc cũng là 7075 thôi.


Không đến nỗi biến dạng chốt định vị đâu anh, vì nhiệt độ không cao lắm (thấp hơn nhiệt độ làm việc của mấy khuôn thổi khá nhiều). Cơ bản là do giãn nở nhiệt nhôm lớn hơn thép và ép cao su lực lớn hơn nên mặt tiếp xúc nó mau lún.

Hơn nữa làm khuôn ép cao su nó hay rỗ do lưu huỳnh trong cao su ăn mòn (trong quá trình lưu hóa nó tạo khí chua như H2S, CO2...ăn mòn).

Nhôm xe tăng em nói nó đắt gần ngang ngửa 7075 ạ, mà hiệu suất dùng thấp hơn nên tính ra đắt hơn. Công nhận tụi US nó làm hay thật, có nhiều lần bọn em cắt ra, đem lên phay phẳng mấy cạnh, lấy ra nó tách làm 2 mảnh, hic (do nó ghép lại rồi hàn nhưng mình không hề thấy dấu, khi phay qua mối hàn rồi tháo ra khỏi ê tô là nó tự tách ra luôn).

Ngày trước em làm công ty nhựa, mấy cái đầu hàn siêu âm phải làm bằng nhôm này mới chịu được, nhôm 7075 mới của Germany cũng không bằng.

Khuôn nhôm anh Nam nói nó dùng công nghệ Paladin (nhôm biến dạng nguội hay gọi là rèn nguội) tạo độ cứng bề rất cao. Cái này có thể gia công trên máy CNC bằng đầu ball kim cương hoặc hợp kim (tì thôi chứ không cắt), nhưng không gia công chi tiết sắc nét được.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, hoahong102, Nam CNC

----------


## hoahong102

ép  cao su lực rất lớn(150ton) nhiệt 150 độ (ko cao lắm), nên chốt định vị hay bị lệch, vì thế mình làm chốt trên vỏ sắt, còn trong lòng khuôn mình ép nhiều bộ cả chục nghàn đôi rồi đâu có xi nhê gì, thậm chí hoa văn nhỏ ăn mòn bằng acid rất nông cũng chưa mòn mà??? 
vấn đề là giá cả thôi, mình làm nhỏ bán ra thị trường chứ ko có hợp đồng với công ty nên cần nhiều khuôn giá rẻ, híc..trước đặt xì gòn 3-40tr/bộ 5 số, cũng bằng nhôm 6061....đúc thì 12tr/số ....chịu ko nổi mà nhiều bộ làm xong kê giường ngủ vì thị trường ko ăn....nên dù ko biết cũng cắn răng mua cái máy cnc về học dần

về vụ máy fanuc chạy chậm khi nội suy đồng thời 3 trục có mấy lý do mãi mới loáng thoáng hiểu: đời sâu chíp xử lý chậm, tốc độ chuyền giữ liệu chậm(nếu nạp vào bộ nhớ trong thì nhanh hơn nhưng bộ nhớ trong lại ít)....khắc phục bằng cách:1 làm trình cố để máy nọi suy 2 trục( trong pwmill tránh dùng offset 3d với cung tròn, mà dùng reater, trong matercam tránh dùng contour+ramp nếu là cung tròn...) 2 để tolarent lớn chút(tolarent=0,1) trong phạm vi cho phép, thay vì  máy tính ra 1000 điểm trên 1 mm thì chỉ tính ra 100 điểm thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế anodize khuôn nhôm có đỡ ko các cụ?

----------


## Ga con

Quái nhỉ, trước bên xưởng em cũng gia công mấy cái khuôn ép cao su, sau một thời gian khách có claim mặt khuôn bị rỗ. Em đi xem thì đúng là rỗ thật.

Đúng là lực ép lớn nên cần làm cái viền bằng thép. Hồi đầu em làm bằng nhôm luôn ép một thời gian mặt tiếp xúc (mặt phân khuôn) nó lún xuống rõ luôn phải đi mài lại.

Lòng khuôn cần bóng nên thường không anode cụ Gà.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

À, tại anodize thì bề mặt nó thành oxit nhôm => cứng ... nhưng như bác nói thì ko ăn thua rồi ;D

----------


## hoahong102

rỗ thì mình chưa gặp, ép cao su mấy chỗ mình quen cũng làm nhiều khuôn nhôm vì ưu điểm rẻ mà ra khuôn nhanh hơn đúc....chưa thấy ai nói bị rỗ...còn mặt phân khuôn bị lún thì đúng, nhưng có sao đâu chỗ ấy là ba via sẽ cắt bỏ...hơn nữa mình đặt cả khuôn vào vỏ sắt nên ko bị lún nữa

----------


## Nam CNC

cao su làm đế giày có 2 loại , loại cao sau thiên nhiên và cao su chống dầu ( cao su này từ hoá dầu ra chứ không phải cao su thiên nhiên ) việc cán cao su còn có cho thêm nhiều chất đệm để tăng độ cứng hay chống mài mòn , tuỳ theo giá thành đắt hay rẻ mấy ông đó chọn loại nào , do đó bị rỗ mặt khuôn thì phải hỏi lại cái cha cán cho cái mẹ gì vào... cho cái thứ rẻ tiền thì tiêu cái khuôn thôi.


Việc bác chạy CNC cho khuôn sẽ có nhiều hạn chế trong việc tạo mẫu , nhìn kỹ lại bác chỉ chạy được hoa văn mặt đế , còn bên hông bó tay , việc tạo hoa văn bên hông lại bắn điện sau đó.... tùm lum , việc đúc khuôn sẽ rất hiệu quả cho cái mẫu đa dạng. 


Ngoài Hải Dương khách hàng còn dễ tính , chứ trong đây bác khỏi làm khuôn với người ta luôn á.

----------


## terminaterx300

> cao su làm đế giày có 2 loại , loại cao sau thiên nhiên và cao su chống dầu ( cao su này từ hoá dầu ra chứ không phải cao su thiên nhiên ) việc cán cao su còn có cho thêm nhiều chất đệm để tăng độ cứng hay chống mài mòn , tuỳ theo giá thành đắt hay rẻ mấy ông đó chọn loại nào , do đó bị rỗ mặt khuôn thì phải hỏi lại cái cha cán cho cái mẹ gì vào... cho cái thứ rẻ tiền thì tiêu cái khuôn thôi.
> 
> 
> Việc bác chạy CNC cho khuôn sẽ có nhiều hạn chế trong việc tạo mẫu , nhìn kỹ lại bác chỉ chạy được hoa văn mặt đế , còn bên hông bó tay , việc tạo hoa văn bên hông lại bắn điện sau đó.... tùm lum , việc đúc khuôn sẽ rất hiệu quả cho cái mẫu đa dạng. 
> 
> 
> Ngoài Hải Dương khách hàng còn dễ tính , chứ trong đây bác khỏi làm khuôn với người ta luôn á.


chắc đồng chí muốn nói tới gỗ nhân tạo

bên tớ chạy khuôn dày dép hay chạy gỗ nhân tạo rồi đem đi đúc.

chạy đủ mọi mặt, hàng cho nike, skechers .....

----------


## hoahong102

> chắc đồng chí muốn nói tới gỗ nhân tạo
> 
> bên tớ chạy khuôn dày dép hay chạy gỗ nhân tạo rồi đem đi đúc.
> 
> chạy đủ mọi mặt, hàng cho nike, skechers .....


tớ cũng có tìm hiểu chạy trên gỗ nhân tạo(gỗ nhựa) nhưng cơ mà mua cái máy chạy được nó 2-30nghìn usd 4 trục 2 đầu, xong phải đem đi đúc, ít cơ sở nhận đúc lắm rồi cũng lại phải bắn điện hoa văn chứ đúc chỉ ra được phần nào thôi
túm lại khuôn cầu kỳ em thuê đơn vị chuyên nghiệp,  em chỉ làm mấy cái vừa vừa sức thôi
tiên thể cho hỏi bạn terminaterx300  có phải ở công ty của đài loan ở bình dương?

----------


## Khoa C3

Buồn tình nghịch ngợm 1 tẹo

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

sản phẩm chạy xong chưa Cu ? nếu xong rồi thì hình như lập trình dao chạy chưa đạt,,, chưa đúng , chưa đủ thì đúng hơn , dùng chương trình gì thế ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Trong ảnh là vừa phá thô xong, bắt đầu chạy tinh từ con rồng.

----------


## Nam CNC

hả ? chạy kiểu điêu khắc à ? cái này có vẻ là dầu nhiệt in bao lì xì ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con máy DIY mà hiệu quả quá bác ah. Còn con máy to nặng đúc thế nào rồi bác? lâu quá ko thấy bác cập nhật.

----------


## Ga con

Chắc cái này in mực thôi anh, in nhiệt hay dùng thau.
Cụ Khoa chơi công phu quá, 3 nước luôn, phá dao phay ngón, phá dao cone, rồi còn chạy tinh nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng chữ cỡ 1 li, vảy rồng 0.8 nên phải chạy lại = dao bé tý mới ra hồn.

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình em nó đã về nhà, đang mặc áo và chuẩn bị vào chuồng.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay tranh thủ em lắp được thêm cái máng nước.

----------

CKD, thuannguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc phải chuyển đồ vật tư cho chú Khoa làm 1 con quá hehehe.... Toẹt vời.

----------


## hoahong102

Nhòm vừa quen vừa lạ, như kiểu em thằng em hàng xóm mới đi thẩm mỹ ở thái lan về giờ là hoa khôi của xã  :Smile: )

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp theo làm chuồng cho em nó ở, chuồng này em làm theo mẫu máy Brother, vì phí dưới em còn phải đổ khối bê tông nữa, thấy kiểu này phù hợp nhất.


7 cây sắt được cái khung như này.

----------

anhcos, conga, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Trước khi đi ngủ em nhét thử nó vào lông để còn lấy chỗ để xe.

----------

anhcos

----------


## conga

Thiết kế bằng Jdpaint luôn. :Smile:  máy đẹp và rất rất chuyên nghiệp. Chúc mừng bác

----------


## anhcos

Thùng máy có to quá không bác? Thấy nhà bác rộng nên chẳng phải lo rồi.

----------


## emptyhb

> Thùng máy có to quá không bác? Thấy nhà bác rộng nên chẳng phải lo rồi.


Em làm vừa xinh cho hành trình, chỉ có phía sau là làm rộng hơn tí để lấy chõ lắp tủ điện. Kích thước phủ bỉ 1500x1400x1400. EM thấy cũng vừa vừa

----------


## fucBD

Máy bác rất đẹp rất chuyên nghiệp - Chúc mừng

----------

